# could not start dbus



## zorb847 (May 9, 2017)

I am not exactly sure when this happened but it was sometime after I tried adding
pkg networkmgr. Now when KDE starts I see  

Could not start DBUS

I have 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/rc.conf as well as 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
```
 and running
`sudo service dbus start`
in terminal returns
dbus already running? (pid=899)

top tells me that pid 899 is USERNAME messagebus and COMMAND is dbus-daemon.
KDE will not start but TWM does and I can run Firefox and other programs in a terminal

I am not seeing anything helpful in the log files and after reading through the forum
for a couple of hours I am not able to fix things.

can anyone point me in the right direction?
I am new to FreeBSD and am still learning.
Thanks in advance

FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420:
Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016   
root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2017)

How are you starting KDE?


----------



## zorb847 (May 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> How are you starting KDE?


After computer boots, I get a splash screen saying "Welcome to FreeBSD at computername" and then enter user ID and password. I am assuming this calls /usr/local/bin/startkde.
If I type `/usr/local/bin/startkde` in a terminal, I get the same message "Could not start D-bus. Can you call qdbus?"


----------



## zorb847 (May 10, 2017)

Additional info
I have 
	
	



```
kdm4_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2017)

Ok, that's good. If you started KDE by hand you would have to take care to start a proper session. But KDM should start a proper DBUS session but apparently it has problems with that. Have you tried restarting DBUS? It may just be stuck (running but not accepting anything). Stop DBUS; `service dbus stop`. Then check if all DBUS processes are gone; `pgrep -f dbus`. Kill the left-overs if there are any. Start DBUS again: `service dbus start`.


----------



## zorb847 (May 11, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Ok, that's good. If you started KDE by hand you would have to take care to start a proper session. But KDM should start a proper DBUS session but apparently it has problems with that. Have you tried restarting DBUS? It may just be stuck (running but not accepting anything). Stop DBUS; `service dbus stop`. Then check if all DBUS processes are gone; `pgrep -f dbus`. Kill the left-overs if there are any. Start DBUS again: `service dbus start`.


Stopping and restarting does not work and in trying to fix I have made things worse.
I now just get a blank splash screen at boot. I can log in as single user and disable kde - restart and login, but cannot start x. I would like to fix rather than re-install everything.


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 11, 2017)

Does your system have the file /etc/machine-id ?
dbus seems to not generate one under all circumstances.
If not, generate a dbus machine-id with below and re-try.
`# /usr/local/bin/dbus-uuidgen`


----------



## zorb847 (May 11, 2017)

Beeblebrox said:


> Does your system have the file /etc/machine-id ?
> dbus seems to not generate one under all circumstances.
> If not, generate a dbus machine-id with below and re-try.
> `# /usr/local/bin/dbus-uuidgen`


This did not help.
This might be a dumb question but where is the configuration for X kept?
I read that we no longer use a xorg.conf file in FreeBSD 11.0.
I can log in as *root* and start X, and run `startkde` from a terminal, but my regular user cannot start X.
User is in group wheel.
I would think that I need to get X to work before anything else.
I don't see anything in the Xorg.log.0 file that is helping me other than the X server fails to start with error 1.


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 11, 2017)

zorb847 said:


> I can log in as *root* and start X


Yeah, don't do that (under nomal conditions)

The topic was "could not start dbus", so I assume you checked that dbus started as suggested by SirDice (`pgrep -f dbus`)?

Is your user member of group video? When logged in, check with `$ id`
If you're not a member add with:
`# pw group add -g 44(?) -M <your-user>`
(?) for video group ID - check from /etc/group


----------



## zorb847 (May 12, 2017)

> Yeah, don't do that (under normal conditions)


Only did that to test


> Is your user member of group video


There is no video group - never was. Manual tells me that I just need to be member of group wheel.
This started as  not being able to start kde, but after messing with things I cannot start X.


----------



## zorb847 (May 12, 2017)

I added a new user to test and made member of wheel and didn't work
I also compared Xorg.0.log to Xorg.0.log.old and they are the same up to a point.
I copied them to a pen drive so that I could go to another computer and post it here.
This is where the files differ and where I think things go wrong.

```
[    38.792] (EE) Backtrace:
[    38.794] (EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/X (OsInit+0x38a) [0x5abfba]
[    38.796] (EE) 1: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_sigmask+0x50d) [0x8025cdbbd]
[    38.798] (EE) 2: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_getspecific+0xe9f) [0x8025cdacf]
[    38.799] (EE) 3: ? (?+0xe9f) [0x800000000032]
[    38.803] (EE) 4: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (_ZN4llvm13StringMapImpl15LookupBucketForENS_9StringRefE+0xf0) [0x8094c0340]
[    38.805] (EE) 5: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (LLVMParseCommandLineOptions+0x7cf) [0x80948497f]
[    38.807] (EE) 6: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (LLVMParseCommandLineOptions+0x92c) [0x809484c1c]
[    38.809] (EE) 7: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (_ZN4llvm2cl6Option11addArgumentEv+0x7c) [0x809478dec]
[    38.811] (EE) 8: /usr/local/llvm37/lib/libLLVMSupport.so.3.7 (_ZNSt3__127__insertion_sort_incompleteIRNS_6__lessINS_4pairIN4llvm10TimeRecordENS_12basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEEEEESB_EEPSB_EEbT0_SF_T_+0x67d) [0x817fae31d]
[    38.812] (EE) 9: /usr/local/llvm37/lib/libLLVMSupport.so.3.7 (_ZN4llvm3sys8WatchdogD1Ev+0x32) [0x817fe6264]
[    38.814] (EE) 10: /usr/local/llvm37/lib/libLLVMSupport.so.3.7 (_init+0xe) [0x817f44ebc]
[    38.816] (EE) 11: ? (_rtld_is_dlopened+0x1532) [0x80081a3e2]
[    38.817] (EE) 12: ? (dlopen+0x191) [0x800816311]
[    38.819] (EE) 13: /usr/local/lib/libgbm.so.1 (gbm_surface_has_free_buffers+0xf1d) [0x8079f45ed]
[    38.821] (EE) 14: /usr/local/lib/libgbm.so.1 (gbm_surface_has_free_buffers+0xbfb) [0x8079f407b]
[    38.822] (EE) 15: /usr/local/lib/libgbm.so.1 (gbm_surface_has_free_buffers+0x11a) [0x8079f29da]
[    38.824] (EE) 16: /usr/local/lib/libgbm.so.1 (gbm_create_device+0x39) [0x8079f2639]
[    38.825] (EE) 17: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so (glamor_egl_init+0x82) [0x8077c6542]
[    38.827] (EE) 18: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (_init+0x53252) [0x806baa682]
[    38.829] (EE) 19: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (_init+0x45bd5) [0x806b8f395]
[    38.830] (EE) 20: /usr/local/bin/X (InitOutput+0xa7f) [0x47f35f]
[    38.832] (EE) 21: /usr/local/bin/X (remove_fs_handlers+0x38b) [0x43b48b]
[    38.833] (EE) 22: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x17f) [0x42506f]
[    38.835] (EE) 23: ? (?+0x17f) [0x80083817f]
[    38.835] (EE)
[    38.835] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x818007000
[    38.835] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    38.835] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[    38.835] (EE)
[    38.835] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[    38.835] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    38.835] (EE)
[    38.836] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------

